# How to make a scary app? This one will do?



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Dear friends,

How to make a scary app? Everyone should have different answers.
It seems it is hard to make one.

Scare Me is an funny and thrilling example app that we try a couple of days ago.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiarena

Scare Me--is a free application that users can suddenly get scared voices and pictures by touching the screen or shaking the phone or just wait and see.

We are not sure it will really scare you or not, but do not use it to scare your friends or families, or even animals.

It also supports you to make your own scared pictures and select a dozen of scary voices.

So please try and comment it, thanks anyway.

We are androids.


----------

